

jQuery plugin for generating sparklines - nickb
http://omnipotent.net/jquery.sparkline/

======
technoguyrob
I have not dug into the code, but how does this work for IE? Firebug tells me
it uses the canvas tag which makes sense, but in IE6 that tag is not supported
but the code still works. Is it inline images of the form

    
    
       <img>[Bitmap data]</img>
    

or what?

EDIT: Clever, looks like it uses the IE-supported XML shapes (this is how
Frontpage exports simple shape graphics). The javascript line

javascript:prompt('',$($('.line')[0]).html())

produced

    
    
       <SPAN style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; DISPLAY: inline-block; PADDING-LEFT: 0px;
       PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; OVERFLOW: hidden; WIDTH: 21px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 16px" width="21" height="16">
       <?xml:namespace prefix = v /><v:group style="LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 21px; POSITION: relative; TOP: 0px;
       HEIGHT: 16px" jQuery1216275956207="2" coordsize = "21,16">
       <v:shape style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; WIDTH: 21px; PADDING-TOP: 0px;
       POSITION: relative; TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 16px" coordsize = "21,16" filled = "t" fillcolor = "#cdf"
       stroked = "f" path = " m0,15 l0,1,3,5,6,3,10,15,13,11,16,5,19,11,19,15 e"> </v:shape>
       <v:shape style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px;
       WIDTH: 21px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; POSITION: relative; TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 16px" coordsize = "21,16"
       filled = "f" strokecolor = "blue" strokeweight = "1pt" path = " m0,1 l0,1,3,5,6,3,10,15,13,11,16,5,19,11 e"> </v:shape>
       <v:oval style="LEFT: 16px; WIDTH: 4px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 9px; HEIGHT: 4px" coordsize = "21600,21600"
       filled = "t" fillcolor = "#f80" stroked = "f"></v:oval></v:group></SPAN>

------
lyime
This is going to be really useful for some of our in house analytics for our
project.

------
jamongkad
Lovely plugin! Reminds me of JQuery Plot but with a more elegant API.

------
xeno42
technoguyrob: Yep I wrote it to use Canvas for browsers that support it, VML
for Internet Explorer.

------
jmtame
awesome plugin for an awesome library

